# Newbie Question - How much maintenance in owning a Cartier quartz watch?



## metro

My first post!

Hello, All. This is my first post here. I have joined this forum in hopes of educating myself on my next watch purchase.

Currently, the two Cartier watches I am considering are the Cartier Tank Solo and the Cartier Ronde Solo (30mm). Both Quartz/Steel.

Since this purchase is a large one for me; my first luxury watch, I am concerned about maintenance fees on such a high-end watch. Can anyone shed any insight on this?

How much does it cost to change the battery? And how often?

How often do these watches require cleaning/service? How much is that service?

Any information is appreciated!

Side Thought:

Also welcomed, any opinions on which model to chose is also appreciated. 
As a reference, I am a 39-yr old, petite women, with a 5.5" wrist. My David Yurman cable bracelets are in the kid size. I would describe my style as traditional/tailored, mixed with edgy accessories.

Hope to learn lots from this forum!


----------



## Watchbreath

Last I heard, Cartier changes 90 USD for a battery change, but they buff it up, watchmaker, about 20. When, when
it's dead. Service, about every 6 years, cost, can't say. 
David Yurman cable bracelet, second worst bracelet I ever seen, the clasp is pure junk.


----------



## carlhaluss

Welcome to the forum!

About the only maintenance on a quartz watch, is having the battery changed, as in the previous post by Watchbreath. The movement itself can last for decades. I'm not an expert on quartz movements, but I hear 20 - 25 years and longer. I also heard that a quartz movement, when it gives out, is normally replaced. If you do a search for watch quartz movements, there are lots of links to more info, many to threads on this forum. Here is a link to one such thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/life-quartz-watch-260859.html

I have just purchased a Tank Solo in the large size in gold. I had the stainless steel model as well, and really loved it. The only reason I sold it was to put the funds toward my gold watch.

Personally, I prefer the Tank Solo over the Ronde, simply because I love the traditional Tank style. The Ronde is a great watch, though. I prefer it without the date, in the smaller size that you are looking at.

Difficult to advise you which one to get. A lot of people just prefer a round case over a square or rectangular one. For some reason, I prefer the Tank style for a dress watch. You should try both on, though, just to test the comfort level depending on the shape of your wrist.

Hopefully some more people chime in here, who have more experience with quartz movements than I do.

As far as your accessories go, I feel that the Tank style suits a variety. I love rings, and wore my new Tank with silver ring, with Ram's head in brass:


Not everyone's taste to be sure, but I like to have a bit of fun with these things. That's another reason why I prefer the Tank style, it just has that edge to it that a round watch does not IMO.

I also have a more traditional ring, which I got at Tiffany & Co.:



Anyway, the main thing is to have fun looking for the right watch. It really helps to check out all the threads on the forum as well, and read through them even if they don't all pertain to the specific watch model you are looking at.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## metro

Thank you all for your replies. 

I went to my local Cartier AD and tried on the Tank solo in small. It was nice, but I thought it looked a little too masculine on me. I actually fell in love with the DEMOISELLE in small! It's perfect! Sadly, it's out of my price range though. I've been saving for 7-months for the Tank, so ugh....need to save a few more pennies for the Demoiselle. 

As far as maintenance, I was told every 5-6 years at the cost of $500 - $600. Seems excessive to me though, but what do I know (not much about watches, that's for sure!).


----------

